# Automator : monter un HD externe



## Jozofa (6 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

Y aurait-il quelqu'un qui a réalisé un script pour monter (et démonter) un disque dur externe automatiquement ?

le but ? Monter mon disque juste avant la procédure Time Machine et le démonter ensuite.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## bompi (7 Janvier 2013)

Le disque est connecté en permanence ?


----------



## Jozofa (7 Janvier 2013)

Oui, c'est ça et comme je suis avec un Imac en SSD, donc silence  j'aimerais pouvoir monter mon disque uniquement vers 19h quand time machine a besoin de lui et ensuite le démonter.


----------



## bompi (7 Janvier 2013)

Avec Automator tu peux passer des commandes en mode texte. Admettons que la partition Time Machine s'appelle "Waterzooi", tu peux la monter en tapant :
	
	



```
diskutil mount Waterzooi
```
et la démonter en tapant :
	
	



```
diskutil umount Waterzooi
```
Si c'est la seule partition du disque, il vaut carrément mieux l'éjecter :
	
	



```
diskutil eject Waterzooi
```


----------



## Jozofa (7 Janvier 2013)

Super et j'adore "Waterzooi" , t'es Belge aussi ? lol

Quand tu dis éjecter, en fait j'ai effectivement 2 partitions sur ce disque, mais je peux sans problème les éjecter toutes les deux, donc c'est mieux comme cela ?

Autre chose, comme je n'ai encore jamais utilisé Automator, est-il possible de lui indiquer des heures de procédure ?

merci à toi.


----------



## bompi (7 Janvier 2013)

À Automator, non. Mais tu peux faire en sorte d'utiliser un lanceur pour ce faire.
On peut lancer un script Automator en mode commande avec la commande _automator_.

Donc tu peux le programmer avec _cron_ ou avec le lanceur de Mac OS X (_launchd_), par exemple.

PS : je ne suis pas belge (ni n'ai l'intention de le devenir, n'ayant pas les moyens ) mais j'aime bien la Belgique. Tout petit, déjà, je ne faisais que lire les bandes dessinées de nos voisins du Nord (qu'ils soient Wallons ou Flamands...), jusqu'à certains dessinateurs néerlandais. Ce qui m'a d'ailleurs donné le goût des peintures flamande et néerlandaise [nourri aux aventures de _Suske en Wiske_, on ne peut qu'aimer les Brueghel, Jan Steen et tout ça].


----------

